# Repainting between ribs next to tail light lens



## Gary Brewer (Feb 8, 2011)

I am repainting or dyeing ?? between the chrome ribs on the tail light assy. on a 1964 GTO. Is there a special paint or dye used? The old seemed to be transparent. Would Layout dye work?
Any Help would be great


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

are those the ones that are red to simulate a tail light? I did my 66' console with the fluted ribs and what i did was get some Friskit from the art supply store and a small rubber ink roller. the friskit is liquid mask so you just roll it on wet like paint on the tops of the ribs. Let it dry completely then you can spray it whatever finish you want. let the paint cure completely then the friskit areas will pee/rub off with your fingers and clean up with a little soapy water. i use a xxx steel wool to buff up the stainless ribs and then rub it down with the shiny side of some tinfoil to polish the chrome....:cheers




























http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## Gary Brewer (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep, that's the ones. Thanks for the tip Brian. I also have the console to do.

Gary


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

no problem, i do watercolor painting and thats what i use to keep areas of the paper white when i do a wash, its kinda like rubber cement. I wold just get some red spray enamels from HD and see which ones match best to original, reds are weak in pigment so if you want a little translucency just do light coats and stop when you get the proper look.:seeya


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a paint called SMS Trim Black that is a perfect match for the console and tail light and rib paint on '64 and '65's. I learned about it from the other forum. It takes no primer, sticks to chrome, is semi satin gloss, is weatherproof, and comes in spray cans. I had the actual part number but now I can't find it....I'll have to look it up again. In the past, I've just sprayed the whole thing and taken a sponge and gone over the tops of the ribs....'64's: some had black between the ribs, some had red. I don't know what determined which color.....I like the red.


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

*painting*

Is the erea around the lock, Painted or left chrome?
thanks


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

The red color on the tailight trim on 64 GTO's was Marimba Red:

GM Code 948 L
Lucite: 4389L
Rinshed Mason: A1636-R
Ditzler: 50684​
ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE '64 paint color chips
1964 PONTIAC GTO Information Specifications Resources Pictures

Hope that helps. The chassis book will have the breakdown of all the color codes for the different trims.

-Thor :seeya:


----------



## Gary Brewer (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your info. Now I can get to work
Thanks
Gary


----------

